# Website mittels Programm auf Sicherheit prüfen?



## Extremefall (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin momentan dabei, ein Programm zu entwickeln, welches Sicherheitslücken ermitteln soll. Nun versuche ich, über das Programm einen Login auf der Website zu simulieren. Kann man über Java einen Login versuchen?

Es soll wie folgt sein:
- es gibt ein Formular, dass die Feld user und pwd an die URL login.php sendet. Diese Seite erzeugt bei richtiger Kombination eine Session und leitet den Nutzer zur Seite eingeloggt.php weiter. Wenn es nicht richtig ist, wird natürlich keine Session erzeugt und man bleibt bei der Loginseite.

Nun würde ich gerne testen, wie sicher der Login für Bruteforce und andere Attacken ist. Daher soll auch über das Programm ermittelt werden, ob Bruceforce dort überhaupt funktioniert. Wenn es klappt, soll eine Warnung ausgegeben werden. Es werden natürlich noch weitere Funktionen zur Überprüfung der Sicherheit dazukommen.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?* Wichtig: es dient nicht zu illegalen Zwecken!!!*


----------



## maki (8. Apr 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## brauner1990 (11. Apr 2011)

Also generell ist es Möglich sich mit Java bei Websiten anzumelden. Dies geschieht dann bei z.B. htaccess mit Hostnameverifier und TrustManager bei HTTPS. Aber Wenn du diese Seiten doch programmierst, bzw. an der Entwicklung/Wartung mitwirkst (sonst wäre es ja illegal), dann denk doch lieber über eine Abfrage nach, welche die Anzahl der Fehlversuche speichert, und beim 3. ohne Erfolgreiches Einloggen dann den Acc sperrt. Damit bist du gegen die verschiedenstens Methoden, sei es BruteForce oder Wörterbuch o.ä. abgesichert.


----------

